# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  GPS recommendations

## big_foot

Hopefully before long Im going to be getting myself a hand held gps to assist my hunting, so Im just looking for the good bad and ugly of your guys experiences. 

My budget will be around the $300 mark and Im after more of a good 2nd hand rather than a cheaper brand new model. It will need to have or be able to have topo maps and be reasonably competent in thick bush and or down in gullys.

My experience is pretty limited Ive been out with @mucko a couple of times and was impressed with his, and also a couple of my pig hunter mates have garmin ones with 2 aerials for dogs (not sure the models sorry).

Just had a quick browse through trademe, found these 3 
eXplorist 310 Handheld GPS $1 RES | Trade Me
GPS Garmin 62s | Trade Me
magellan eXplorist 600 Water resistant | Trade Me

Any suggestions or advise would be greatly appreciated 

Cheers

----------


## Gibo

I have maps for you when you get it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## big_foot

> I have maps for you when you get it


Oh awesome cheers do they all run off the same software or does each brand/model need its own specific maps?

----------


## Gibo

Just buy a garmin  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

That 62s is cheap.

----------


## Carpe Diem

+1 with Gibbo on this one.... have a look around the internet I did find a site (I'll go and have a look and see if I can find it again) that showed the development of the Garmin 62 platform and the variations. The point I saw was one of them has a slightly better aerial which could be a a good thing to have but yeah - bit of a no brainer if you can handle the wear on the buttons.

----------


## Uplandstalker

I'll an Engineering Surveyor; I test expensive ($50-100K) precise (5-10mm stuff) GPS systems for a living, not handheld low accuracy stuff. But get the 62s

----------


## northdude

+1 ive got a 62s and its good

----------


## Carpe Diem

you might find this useful - Note Garmin 62 looks like its becoming end of line replaced by the 64.
Garmin GPSMAP 62 & 64 Series GPS Comparison | Differences between GPSMAP 64, 64s, 64st, 62, 62s, 62st, 62sc, 62tc, 60CSx GPS units - GPS Central Canada
Garmin GPSMAP 64 series brings GLONASS, iPhone connectivity & preloaded caches - GPS Tracklog

Regards Paul.

----------


## ONYVA

Garmin have a good web sight,it leads you through it for what type you need for your purpose, multi satilite for bush work,I think Garmin are great

----------


## madjon_

> That 62s is cheap.


Keep an eye on this.

----------


## Gibo

> Keep an eye on this.


What for? I have a new 650  :Grin:

----------


## big_foot

> Keep an eye on this.


Yea dont care about the buttons, not sure what reserve is I guess we'll find out in 4 days :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Check what they are new, half it and take off a hundy  :Have A Nice Day:  theres your max bet right there  :Wink:  
There was a few units flying around on here a while back. Ask the forum if anyones got one spare

----------


## veitnamcam

I got one new, I like it.

----------


## Markgibsonr25

Friend just traded a excellent condition 62sc for $250 on a rino it is at hf Dunedin for $250.

----------


## ubique

The 62s is a good bet. Prior to picking up mine I managed to get a 60csx from cash converters for about $150 and that was a perfectly usable model gps. The big thing I found with them is the better the map you use, the faster it chews through batteries. Using a 1:50,000 topo map, the 60 would chew through the batteries in under 10 hours, using very lightly. For normal use I ended up using the less detailed maps to maximise battery life. 

The other thing to beware of is that some gps have an internal battery that isn't changable and once that is stuffed, the gps is almost useless. I had that happen with a gps 12xl that I got second hand from the nz antarctic program

----------


## big_foot

> Check what they are new, half it and take off a hundy  theres your max bet right there  
> There was a few units flying around on here a while back. Ask the forum if anyones got one spare


Haha she aint cheap any more, sitting right on your max bet :Sad:

----------


## Gibo

> Haha she aint cheap any more, sitting right on your max bet


And still 4 days to run. Your call mate  :Grin:  I wouldnt go much past 2 spot

----------


## puku

> I have maps for you when you get it


Hey gibo. Do you know where I can get some Marine charts to go on my 62sc? At a cheap/realistic price

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## sakokid

I have a brand new 64 with mapping u can have for 600.00. Excellent machine.

----------


## Gibo

> Hey gibo. Do you know where I can get some Marine charts to go on my 62sc? At a cheap/realistic price
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Nah sorry mate. Havnt ever needed them. Got navionics on my phone though. Great app

----------


## puku

> Nah sorry mate. Havnt ever needed them. Got navionics on my phone though. Great app


How much was that? I looked to get it but the cost was $75 or something like that

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> How much was that? I looked to get it but the cost was $75 or something like that
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


$18 mate. iPhone

----------


## ubique

I'll have a look around. I think I have bluechart on an SD card that I used to use for my 62. That is if my brother hasn't "borrowed" it

----------


## ubique

Sorry, looks like my brother is using it now

----------


## madjon_

> Haha she aint cheap any more, sitting right on your max bet


$225,was a good buy.

----------


## veitnamcam

> $225,was a good buy.


Yes, if a tikka is 1200 new and worth a grand on tm then that GPS was a steel at 300

----------


## Gibo

> Yes, if a tikka is 1200 new and worth a grand on tm then that GPS was a steel at 300


Not really, electronics are a bit harder to gauge worth  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

They don't really wear out though unlike a 1000 round " only fired 3 boxes of ammo" rifle :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rusky

$225 was a mean price to pay for that GPS. I have one exactly the same and your paying about $600 for it new.

----------


## puku

> Sorry, looks like my brother is using it now


Good as. Thanks for looking anyway! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## big_foot

> $225 was a mean price to pay for that GPS. I have one exactly the same and your paying about $600 for it new.


Garmin GPSMAP 62S GPS Navigator + TOPO Maps | Trade Me 

Im in no rush, I wouldnt have gone any higher on a 3rd hand machine with obvious signs of wear but each to their own, something will pop up :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dynastar27

go for the 62s I carry one on me havnt been lost yet mayby this weekend thou will see

----------


## MassiveAttack

> Oh awesome cheers do they all run off the same software or does each brand/model need its own specific maps?


Mallagen uses different maps and there are a lot less maps for them.

Don't be tempted by on old cheap model.  When they started getting SD cards they gained high sensitivity as well so you can actually use them in the bush.

----------


## MassiveAttack

> Hey gibo. Do you know where I can get some Marine charts to go on my 62sc? At a cheap/realistic price
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


MP me and I can help a brutha out.

----------


## Willie

HOw are you getting on with the search Big Foot.
I echo all what has been said. I picked up a garmin 62sc and it is great. Lets me plan a hunt in and out and lets me see what the lie of the land will be. Well worth the effort and while it may take a little longer to save the $'s very much worth it.

----------


## big_foot

> HOw are you getting on with the search Big Foot.
> I echo all what has been said. I picked up a garmin 62sc and it is great. Lets me plan a hunt in and out and lets me see what the lie of the land will be. Well worth the effort and while it may take a little longer to save the $'s very much worth it.


Keeping an eye out on TM, later in the year ill get a bit serious... surely someone will buy a newby for the roar and be flicking their old one off :Thumbsup:

----------


## stretch

For those of you with Garmins, feel free to download this map: https://www.dropbox.com/s/v5jzqesbv2...NZDEM.img?dl=0

It's 386MB to download, but it makes topomaps and contours much easier to interpret.

It's a 3D terrain relief / hillshading map that goes under whatever topomap or streetmap you're running (I prefer MrPurple's Topomap, available from gwprojects.org/forum, or direct from here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ub5lqwhwvi...opo50.img?dl=0)

----------


## big_foot

Does anyone know the major difference between the Garmin 60CSx and the 62?

----------


## veitnamcam

A frustrating menu on the 60

----------


## big_foot

> A frustrating menu on the 60


Any difference with the quality of maps or reception?

----------


## puku

> Any difference with the quality of maps or reception?


Im pretty sure that the 62 had the high sensitivity sensor. And that the 60 doesn't. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## thedrunkfish

I have a Rhino 650 and love it. Touch screen is good and although i had no idea when i brought it i can use it as a normal UHF radio so no need to carry the lil walkie talkies as well. Think i got it for $450 new.

----------


## Nick-D

> Im pretty sure that the 62 had the high sensitivity sensor. And that the 60 doesn't. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


The straight 60 doesnt have the HS reciever, but the 60s & csx and do. I found that out the hard way (anyone wanna buy a garmin 60? :Thumbsup: ) Even the new etrex 10, 20 & 30 do

----------


## big_foot

> The straight 60 doesnt have the HS reciever, but the 60s & csx and do. I found that out the hard way (anyone wanna buy a garmin 60?) Even the new etrex 10, 20 & 30 do


Cheers man, so all the whole 62 range has the high sensitivity receiver? im pretty sure thats what the review dude on youtube said :Thumbsup:

----------


## sakokid

If u spent any time with a 650, u will never  ever want to go back to a 62.

----------


## Gibo

> If u spent any time with a 650, u will never  ever want to go back to a 62.


What one do you have?

----------


## veitnamcam

geeze even my old etrex "H" had high sensitivity receiver, odd they would go backwards before going forward.

----------

